# Purty!



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

What came in the mail today, and some pics I've been meaning to post...








</img>







</img>







</img>







</img>

Can't wait to install these, but it's goign to have to wait until after the last SCCA autox of the season.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what are the suspension bits exactly?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TC Kline goodies.

Camber plates, springs, rear shock mounts, rear ride height adjusters.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

do you already have shocks? what are the specs on them?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Wow. Beeeyoooteeefull.

Nick, those wheels are incredible. 

I'm getting ready to do the suspension on the e30. It's been fun just thinking about what I want to do.

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I've got TC Kline's double adjustable Konis. (The same shocks they use in their Grand Am Z4s.)

They're REALLY nice. Leaps and bounds better than the S/A Koni yellows I've used. (And that's BEFORE compression adjustment.)


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I've got TC Kline's double adjustable Konis. (The same shocks they use in their Grand Am Z4s.)
> 
> They're REALLY nice. Leaps and bounds better than the S/A Koni yellows I've used. (And that's BEFORE compression adjustment.)


Are you running stock sways?

Alex


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what spring rates?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

600 in./lbs. all around.

And I'm running a GC front sway right now. I'm actually kind of ambivalent about installing the rear. From what I've heard, the performance benefit is marginal at best, and sometimes actually hurts the handling.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

(Note that the finicky nature of the GC sway makes me reluctant to recommend it to those who aren't willing to swap out parts occasionally. Get the eibachs or the rds if ou want something simpler.)


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick,

I'll remind you of a talk we had in the spring at Fedex, where you were urging me to do the series subscription next year because, "we need more M3's in AS".

What happened? :angel: 

Alex


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'll remind you of a talk we had in the spring at Fedex, where you were urging me to do the series subscription next year because, "we need more M3's in AS".
> 
> ...


 The talk became "we need more M3s in ASP." :flipoff:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The talk became "we need more M3s in ASP." :flipoff:


The talk becomes "we need to find a huge wad of cash." :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:

Alex


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

$$$$$. Nice wheels.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> The talk becomes "we need to find a huge wad of cash." :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:
> 
> Alex


Yeah, if Nick will pay for it, I will put that suspension under my M3 and run it in ASP also.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

:asshole:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I want dibs on this stuff next year after you decide that Motons are the way to go :angel:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

bren said:


> I want dibs on this stuff next year after you decide that Motons are the way to go :angel:


 :flipoff:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

bren said:


> I want dibs on this stuff next year after you decide that Motons are the way to go :angel:


Damn, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nick is just afraid that if there are more M3s in the class, his deficiences as a driver will be revealed to all.


----------

